# Radio dead or locked?



## Jeremyb33 (Sep 21, 2020)

Hello. I’ve got a 2016 Panther finder S and I had to do some work and replace the battery and the battery fuse on the positive terminal side. Now everything seems to be working good but I can’t figure out to get the radio on. It’s just the very plain radio with the orange letter display. It’s not asking for a code. It does not display anything (including the time).
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try keying in the code. Also make sure the fuse for the radio is good.


----------



## Jeremyb33 (Sep 21, 2020)

Not sure what the code is and not sure which fuse it would be.


----------

